# Urdu:  شہری حکمت کی کمان سنبھالے ایڈمنسٹریٹر



## teaboy

How would you translate شہری حکمت کی کمان سنبھالے ایڈمنسٹریٹر ? "City Government...Administrator" I see, but what does کمان سنبھالے mean? Command Support?


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> How would you translate شہری حکمت کی کمان سنبھالے ایڈمنسٹریٹر ? "City Government...Administrator" I see, but what does کمان سنبھالے mean? Command Support?


janaab-i-vaalaa,

kyaa yih mumkin hai kih aap apne savaale ke silsile meN thoRaa saa siyaaq-o-sibaaq (context) pesh kareN? sirf ek do satreN kaafii hoN gii.


----------



## marrish

I join Qureshpor SaaHib in his request for any context, which is an essential matter for figuring out any sensible assistance you deem necessary now and in the future as well. I'm afraid that the responses to the queries without any context are doomed to be inadequate. In the meanwhile, حکمت  doesn´t seem to be ´government´ at all.


----------



## teaboy

منہ کے کینسر کے مرض میں اضافہ کرنے والی مضر ِ صحت اشیاء پان،چالیا اور سگریٹ۔  کراچی میں کھلے عام بکتے ہیں۔ گٹکے پر پابندی لگائی جاتی ہے، مگر وہ عرضی ہوتی ہے۔  شہری حکمت کی کمان سنبھالے ایڈمنسٹریٹر کراچی محمد حسین سید نے اس ہولے سے آگا ہی  مہم شروع کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا ہے۔


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> منہ کے کینسر کے مرض میں اضافہ کرنے والی مضر ِ صحت اشیاء پان،چالیا اور سگریٹ۔  کراچی میں کھلے عام بکتے ہیں۔ گٹکے پر پابندی لگائی جاتی ہے، مگر وہ عرضی ہوتی ہے۔  شہری حکمت کی کمان سنبھالے ایڈمنسٹریٹر کراچی محمد حسین سید نے اس ہولے سے آگا ہی  مہم شروع کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا ہے۔


Please allow me to type this in Roman for everyone's benefit, with possibly one or two corrections (underlined).

muNh ke kainser ke maraz meN izaafah karne vaalii muzirr-i-siHat ashyaa', paan chhaliyaa aur sigreT, Karachi meN khule 3aam bikte haiN. guTke par paabandii lagaa'ii jaatii hai magar vuh 3aarizii hotii hai. _*shahrii Hikmat kii kamaan saNbhaale, Administrator Karachi*_ MuHammad Hussain ne is hayuule (?) se aagaahii-muhimm shuruu3 karne kaa faisalah kiyaa hai.

[..]* entrusted with the command of civic policy, Administrator [of] Karachi *Muhammad Hussain has begun an information venture for this phenomenon.


----------



## Qureshpor

QURESHPOR said:


> Please allow me to type this in Roman for everyone's benefit, with possibly one or two corrections (underlined).
> 
> muNh ke kainser ke maraz meN izaafah karne vaalii muzirr-i-siHat ashyaa', paan chhaliyaa aur sigreT, Karachi meN khule 3aam bikte haiN. guTke par paabandii lagaa'ii jaatii hai magar vuh 3aarizii hotii hai. _*shahrii Hikmat kii kamaan saNbhaale, Administrator Karachi*_ MuHammad Hussain ne is hayuule (?) se aagaahii-muhimm shuruu3 karne kaa faisalah kiyaa hai.
> 
> [..]* entrusted with the command of civic policy, Administrator [of] Karachi *Muhammad Hussain has begun an awareness venture for this phenomenon.


----------



## marrish

^Something is missing here.

I think this excerpt has a couple of misspellings. ہولے سے  can be simply _haule se_ but I think it ought to have been حوالے سے _Hawaale se_. And although حکمت _Hikmat_ seems to make sense as well, I think it is rather حکومت _Hukuumat (not Hakuumat!)._


----------



## teaboy

You are right -- I listened again to the report and it is hukuumat حکومت . Also thank you for the spelling on حوالے سے. It is from this video on BBC..... about 1:19 in.


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> You are right -- I listened again to the report and it is hukuumat حکومت . Also thank you for the spelling on حوالے سے. It is from this video on BBC ....., about 1:19 in.


Would that you had provided proper context in the first place! That would most certainly have saved some valuable time.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Holy cow!  Teaboy's left me in the dust!  This guy's amazing!  I'm truly impressed with his progress!


----------



## Qureshpor

Todd The Bod said:


> Holy cow!  Teaboy's left me in the dust!  This guy's amazing!  I'm truly impressed with his progress!


Perhaps you ought to follow the example of Faiz.

ham parvarish-i-lauH-o-qalam karte raheN ge
jo dil pih guzartii hai raqam karte raheN ge


----------



## teaboy

QURESHPOR said:


> Would that you had provided proper context in the first place! That would most certainly have saved some valuable time.



My apologies, QP Sahib. I was assuming that the complete phrase was some form of a job title, and that it was complete within itself.  I also don't want to wear out you ustaads with unnecessary translation!


----------



## teaboy

Todd The Bod said:


> Holy cow!  Teaboy's left me in the dust!  This guy's amazing!  I'm truly impressed with his progress!



You are very kind, but I should be well beyond where I am. In foreign language learning, the more you know, the more you know how little you know.


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> You are right -- I listened again to the report and it is hukuumat حکومت . Also thank you for the spelling on حوالے سے.


Also, we should have noticed that after "ashyaa2", it is "khule 3aam bikt*ii* haiN".


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> My apologies, QP Sahib. I was assuming that the complete phrase was some form of a job title, and that it was complete within itself.  I also don't want to wear out you ustaads with unnecessary translation!


No worries, teaboy Jii. As for "ustaads", I am a humble "shaagird" of the language and learn something new from Forum friends on a regular basis.


----------



## teaboy

So how would you translate _*shahrii Hukuumat kii kamaan saNbhaale*_? Head of city government?


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> So how would you translate _*shahrii Hukuumat kii kamaan saNbhaale*_? Head of city government?


I don't know if others will agree with me or not but I don't feel this is proper Urdu style. One would find this kind of usage in Indian media where there is a distinct usage of the past participle as well as "kar rahaa/rahii/rahe" to denote the present participle.

To answer your question..

Sayyid Muhammad Hussain, Administrator of Karachi and in charge of city's (civic) government, has begun an awareness programme concerning this issue.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Also, we should have noticed that after "ashyaa2", it is "khule 3aam bikt*ii* haiN".


You know they have a theory that the plurals become masculine, we've had a thread on this, I believe by UM SaaHib. But you are right of course.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> I don't know if others will agree with me or not but I don't feel this is proper Urdu style. One would find this kind of usage in Indian media where there is a distinct usage of the past participle as well as "kar rahaa/rahii/rahe" to denote the present participle.
> 
> To answer your question..
> 
> Sayyid Muhammad Hussain, Administrator of Karachi and in charge of city's (civic) government, has begun an awareness programme concerning this issue.


I agree, but I don't see this case as such kind of thing. I understand it as '''''saNbhaale hu'e'''' where _hu'e _is left out, but I can and probably am wrong! Probably that gentleman has just taken the steer of the affairs.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I agree, but I don't see this case as such kind of thing. I understand it as '''''saNbhaale hu'e'''' where _hu'e _is left out, but I can and probably am wrong! Probably that gentleman has just taken the steer of the affairs.


Perhaps but I think it is a method employed to shorten the sentence structure. I would possibly say something like..

Karachi shahr kii Hukuumat ke farmaan-ravaa* aur naazim Sayyid Muhammad Hussain ne is Havaale se ek aagaahii-muhimm shuruu3 karne kaa faisalah kiyaa hai.

* even "kamaan-daar" (?)


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Perhaps but I think it is a method employed to shorten the sentence structure. I would possibly say something like..
> 
> Karachi shahr kii Hukuumat ke farmaan-ravaa* aur naazim Sayyid Muhammad Hussain ne is Havaale se ek aagaahii-muhimm shuruu3 karne kaa faisalah kiyaa hai.
> 
> * even "kamaan-daar" (?)


  Well, in Urdu: kamaan-daar / kamaaN-daar = archer! (From Persian).


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> Well, in Urdu: kamaan-daar / kamaaN-daar = archer! (From Persian).


I think but I'm not sure that _kamaan_ is a loanword from the English 'command'.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> I think but I'm not sure that _kamaan_ is a loanword from the English 'command'.


 As used in the earlier posts (_kamaan saNbhaalnaa_) = to take command, I believe it is. However, the word kamaan-daar / kaaN-daar is usually associated with an _archer_ - classically at least:

_tiir joRe hue chilloN meN kamaaN-daar baRhe_

Anis (_miir aniis_).


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> As used in the earlier posts (_kamaan saNbhaalnaa_) = to take command, I believe it is. However, the word kamaan-daar / kaaN-daar is usually associated with an _archer_ - classically at least:
> 
> _tiir joRe hue chilloN meN kamaaN-daar baRhe_
> 
> Anis (_miir aniis_).


I agree with you and just to emphasise, I referred to the phrase in question.

Also, thank you for quoting Anis.


----------



## teaboy

Got it! Thanks, all!


----------

